# Patriotic PR Game Call



## armyturner (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is one more grunt call. I decided to cast a red, white, and blue blank. I know that it is probably only good for one fall from a tree stand or drop on a rock, but it will look nice until then


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 27, 2007)

That is definitely a WOW... whether it lasts past the fall or not.. GOOD JOB!!


----------



## R2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yum, yum, yum.[^][^][^]
I must boast I just walk around this area and there are Wood Ducks all over the place. No need to call them.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 28, 2007)

Great casting, looks beautiful![]


----------



## tseger (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> Yum, yum, yum.[^][^][^]
> I must boast I just walk around this area and there are Wood Ducks all over the place. No need to call them.


R2,, It would be a CRAZY duck if it came to this call! LOL
This is a deer call!!


----------



## tseger (Nov 28, 2007)

BTW, GREAT looking call, Jeremy.   Tim


----------



## fernhills (Nov 28, 2007)

I just gotta do just one of those yet,very nice


----------



## Parker (Nov 28, 2007)

I like that!

So the problem with making a call out of PR is that it will shatter easy if dropped?????  What about other casting materials?  

Parker


----------



## R2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Tim I can still walk around here and see Wood Ducks all over the place!


----------

